# New Band Saw Mill



## Clay3063

My partner and I have plans to purchase a Woodland mills HM 130 saw mill in the next three or four weeks. Does anyone else have one of these? I've read the reviews, I've watched the videos and from what I can tell this is going to match our needs for a very reasonable cost. If anyone else has one please tell me what you think about it. Likes. Dislikes. Pros. Cons. Etc. - Clay

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Oldcop

I have an HM126. There is a learning curve but my mill has worked as advertised and makes really nice lumber. Here is a pic of my setup:

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

Clay, I thought yall had a deal setup already with somebody. Tony


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> Clay, I thought yall had a deal setup already with somebody. Tony


So far that hasn't panned out. The old guy has been sick for the last couple weeks and has fallen behind in the cabinet shop. I am hoping maybe one day next week to get there. But it's been a head banger waiting on this thing to go through. Henry and I have now reached the point where we have drawn up plans to duplicate the HM130 but increase the cutting capacity to around 36 inches. I have the welding tools and skills to make it happen just didn't want to go that route if I didn't have to. But time, resources and other things are really wearing me down and I am getting frustrated with all this wood on the ground and no way to mill it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Clay3063

Oldcop said:


> View attachment 126824 I have an HM126. There is a learning curve but my mill has worked as advertised and makes really nice lumber. Here is a pic of my setup:


That's golden! Nice set up. I wish I were that far along. But alas, it is what it is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

Twice now I've had enough money squirreled away to purchase a saw mill. Both times things have come up that required we spend it on something else. That's life. Mary had a bad tooth and an infection in her gum so several hundred dollars later we have her fixed up again. And I still don't have a way to mill all this lumber. So Henri and I set about to build our own. He's got the plans drawn up. And the materials list. And I am kind balking at doing that because for a little bit more we can just buy what we were looking at buying to start with. LOL. So, I've decided to compromise a little and so something that I am pretty sure we would have ended up doing sometime in the future anyways and build a chainsaw mill on a track just like a bandsaw mill. We've got several logs that would exceed the size limits on an HM 130 and thus would require some other means of cutting, namely a chainsaw mill of some type.... so........

After perusing hundreds of pages of internet and watching dozens of videos on utube, I've decided I like this design the best: 




Last night I got online and ordered a 42" bar, 25' of ripping chain (I've been set up with a sharpening center complete with chain breaker and assembly tools for at least 15 years), 2 eight tooth floating sprockets, 2 one inch bearing blocks, 1 - 24" shaft and a couple other things to begin the build. Tonight after our wed evening Bible study I will make a materials list for the metal and make that purchase tomorrow. Then I hope to start the build on Friday, Saturday at the latest. I figure I can have the frame and track built in a day and then start assembling the 18 hp BS engine and bar and chain, etc. Maybe we'll be milling by this time next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ya gotta hug the tree first, then cut it up....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


>


I couldn't find one that showed cutting metal. So I substituted. Crazy Yankees. So here's the sequence, cutting metal, measuring board feet. Cutting slabs. Drinking coffee cause I'm just cool that way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg

Take lots of pics of the build!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clay3063

woodtickgreg said:


> Take lots of pics of the build!


Yes sir. I was just thinking along those lines. The guy who did the build in the video did a really good job with his build. But he could have been a little more detailed in his progress with dimensions etc. Some folks get it. Some don't. Fortunately if I can see a picture I have the skills to build it. Really don't need numbers but it makes it easier to figure out without wasting a lot of time and materials experimenting and tweaking. So I'll do what I can to furnish a good build series to help anyone else who wants to build their own. Should be a pretty straight forward build. Biggest thing is making sure the cutting bar is flat and parallel to the tracks.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oldcop

I'm looking forward to this. Beyond my skill level but still going to be fun to see you do it.


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clay3063

Score one for the Texans, huh Tony? !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Clay3063 said:


> Score one for the Texans, huh Tony? !!!



Exactly! The other thing is if I happen to run across a nice tree or two, it's not that far for me to go.......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Clay3063

Tony said:


> Exactly! The other thing is if I happen to run across a nice tree or two, it's not that far for me to go.......


Yep. That's true.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clay3063

Oldcop said:


> I'm looking forward to this. Beyond my skill level but still going to be fun to see you do it.


I have posted pics of the new build in the "classroom" forum.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

I think once you get this up and going and have milled some lumber @woodman6415 and I should make a raid, I mean visit, down south!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> I think once you get this up and going and have milled some lumber @woodman6415 and I should make a raid, I mean visit, down south!! Tony


Road trip

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

I have a homemade mill. It was made by a guy in Illinois. I can saw a log 16 ft long and about 30 inches diameter. It does an ok job if I have a sharp blade and I keep the log clean. Bought it a few years ago and have built my house and two workshops with my lumber. Also I use it for the occasional special log for woodworking purposes. The mill cost $3000 and came with three blades and a couple of can't hooks

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Clay3063

Ralph Muhs said:


> I have a homemade mill. It was made by a guy in Illinois. I can saw a log 16 ft long and about 30 inches diameter. It does an ok job if I have a sharp blade and I keep the log clean. Bought it a few years ago and have built my house and two workshops with my lumber. Also I use it for the occasional special log for woodworking purposes. The mill cost $3000 and came with three blades and a couple of can't hooks



Is it a Band mill or a chain mill? I've decided on using chainsaw chain for now, coupled with an 18 hp V-twin Briggs engine.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

My mill is a band saw mill. Very basic, but it has served my purposes well. There are many large white pine and dying hemlock trees in my neighborhood here on the mountain in West Virginia. My framing lumber is from those trees, either dying or blown down, or sometimes lightning struck. Other species were used for the inside


----------



## Clay3063

Ralph Muhs said:


> My mill is a band saw mill. Very basic, but it has served my purposes well. There are many large white pine and dying hemlock trees in my neighborhood here on the mountain in West Virginia. My framing lumber is from those trees, either dying or blown down, or sometimes lightning struck. Other species were used for the inside


I'd love to see pictures. I intend to build a small house with the lumber I mill as well. Most of mine will be framed with the timber available around here. Ash, Elm Oak. I have other species as well but I think these are best suited to framing. I wish I had access to pine or fir but would have to drive a piece to find any.


----------



## Tony

https://woodbarter.com/threads/the-house-that-ralph-built.22082/

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Clay3063

Ralph Muhs said:


> My mill is a band saw mill. Very basic, but it has served my purposes well. There are many large white pine and dying hemlock trees in my neighborhood here on the mountain in West Virginia. My framing lumber is from those trees, either dying or blown down, or sometimes lightning struck. Other species were used for the inside


I didn't connect the name until @Tony posted the link to your build. I saw this thread last year I think as I was perusing WB and to say I am impressed would be an understatement. You sir are an Excellent Master Craftsman. I doubt seriously that I will be able to do anything that approaches the quality and beauty of your house. But my goal is to put my bride in something better than what we are in now by the end of next year. Lord willing of course. 
One thing further. We share the same first name so I guess I am going to have to give my best to our build lest I shame the name! LOL!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Most of the paneling inside my house came from the huge pile of lumber discussed in this thread last year. Some I milled from trees on my property. I think there are 13 different species. I will post a video of my mill in operation in a day or two.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Ralph Muhs said:


> Most of the paneling inside my house came from the huge pile of lumber discussed in this thread last year. Some I milled from trees on my property. I think there are 13 different species. I will post a video of my mill in operation in a day or two.


----------



## Ralph Muhs

I would send a video of my sawmill, but I cannot do it from my iPhone. "File is too large". iPad would be the same,I guess! Not being a teck person, I am stumped!


----------



## Clay3063

Ralph Muhs said:


> I would send a video of my sawmill, but I cannot do it from my iPhone. "File is too large". iPad would be the same,I guess! Not being a teck person, I am stumped!


@ripjack13 or one of the other WB nerd types can probably help you.


----------



## ripjack13

Ralph Muhs said:


> I would send a video of my sawmill, but I cannot do it from my iPhone. "File is too large". iPad would be the same,I guess! Not being a teck person, I am stumped!



In order to post a video here, you will need to upload it to youtube first. Then you copy that youtube link and paste it here....


----------



## Clay3063

ripjack13 said:


> In order to post a video here, you will need to upload it to youtube first. Then you copy that youtube link and paste it here....


See I knew it!!! Everyone needs a resident NERD!!! Good job Marc!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Clay3063 said:


> See I knew it!!! Everyone needs a resident NERD!!! Good job Marc!!!


I prefer "dork"....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Well Clay, I would recommend you build a house with lumber sawed on your mill. But I don't think a chain saw mill is the best choice for the amount of lumber you will need. Drying is a problem, especially with hardwoods you mention. White pine and hemlock that I used dries quickly and remains straight. Hardwoods tend to warp more and take years to air dry. Kiln drying can be expensive. I was lucky to find hardwood species already air dried for many years. You will need a good planer and a wide belt sander. It is satisfying to look at the wooden house I built. Sometimes when I awaken in early mornings I just look around and think to myself: oh my goodness did I really do all this myself?

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Clay3063

Ralph Muhs said:


> Well Clay, I would recommend you build a house with lumber sawed on your mill. But I don't think a chain saw mill is the best choice for the amount of lumber you will need. Drying is a problem, especially with hardwoods you mention. White pine and hemlock that I used dries quickly and remains straight. Hardwoods tend to warp more and take years to air dry. Kiln drying can be expensive. I was lucky to find hardwood species already air dried for many years. You will need a good planer and a wide belt sander. It is satisfying to look at the wooden house I built. Sometimes when I awaken in early mornings I just look around and think to myself: oh my goodness did I really do all this myself?



Thank you for your insight Ralph. I tend to agree with you that a chainsaw mill is not the most efficient. Given the financial restraints at the present however it is the best I can do. So the long term plan is to perhaps earn enough with slabbed money to buy a decent bandsaw mill. At least make enough to put with other saved money for that purpose. Now, having said that, There are three power options for a chainsaw mill. Electric actually seems to perform the best of the three when it comes to building a carriage mill similar to a bandsaw mill. 4 cycle gas looks to be second mainly because of the torque and hp options available that are not available in the 2 cycle chainsaw market. So I am hoping, based on some videos I've seen and a few conversations with folks that have built similar projects that I can at least cut some of what I need on this mill until I can further afford a bandmill. 

As far as the other requirements you mention. I have a planer. I don't have a large sander. I've love to have one though. Someday? And a kiln is in the future for us here on the farm. As a matter of fact I can actually see us building a couple of them. I intend to use a combination of solar / and portable dehumidifier in the kilns we build. They won't be huge but I think they will be sufficient for our needs for now. Again. Big plans. Small budget and very little experience. LOL. So I take all the advice and wisdom I can glean from others. Thanks for the input. And again, your house is amazing!


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Kiln! I know a guy in Illinois who found a walk-in-cooler in a out-of-business restaurant. I estimate it to be 10 X 12 ft. He put a small heater and a dehumidifier in it and made a kiln. He sells lumber to hobby woodworkers and schools. I have thought about this option myself, but I have access to so much dried hardwood that a kiln is not practical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Video??? Not going to happen!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ralph Muhs said:


> Video??? Not going to happen!



You could get your grandchildren to take some and upload it for you. They love to play on the phones and computers.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

ripjack13 said:


> You could get your grandchildren to take some and upload it for you. They love to play on the phones and computers.


Yes. All us old people should have a 10 year old on retainer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Ralph Muhs said:


> Yes. All us old people should have a 10 year old on retainer



I have few 20 something neices at my disposal. So I'm set....


----------

